# Christmas Present for my Mom



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

This is a craftsman style lamp I made for my mom. It is walnut with stained glass inserts. I learned a lot of things with this one. I discovered a great stained glass resource in town that I plan to use a lot. Those stained glass ladies are a lot like woodworkers. They admire their patterns like we do with wood grain. I also did some basic 2 circuit electrical wiring which was new to me and I only blew the fuse once! It is really cool though since the top and base can light separatly or together; a nice feature I think All in all it was a great project that taught me a lot of new things and I think the end product looks pretty darn nice. Hope mom likes it!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Great piece ACP!..That glass is beautiful. I had a great connection with a woman that did glass work, but she went back to her office job and hasn't touched anything in awhile. In my next life I'll tinker around with glass too.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice looking lamp...well done. Wood and stained glass goes well together. Mom's gonna love it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is awesome. I love the stained glass look. I'm positive that your mom is going to love it. If she doesn't, I know a guy in Canada that would love to have it in his home. :whistling2:
Keep up the great work. Maybe, for your next lamp, a scrolled scene with coloured glass behind it would be nice too. Just a suggestion.
Ken


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nicely done. Your mom is going to love it!


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

You did a really nice job with the lamp. The "Craftmen style" comes through clearly, as well as proportion, design, and execution. Oh, moms always treasure things their children make for them, this one is likely to burn proudly for quite some time.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words folks. That's a great idea Ken. Unfortunately I don't scroll yet. One of many aspects to this hobby I want to learn, along with wood burning, carving, hand work, lathe work, etc.  Hand tool work and dovetails is next on my list; I think Christmas may provide me the tools necessary to get going on that. I picture your last project on my lamp, Kenbo, and I think that would be something else.


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

great job on the lamp. i bet your mother will smile everytime she turns the switch.

and by the way... thank for the tip on the hegner scroll saw on craigslist. it is no longer a resident of vermillion. it has moved to my shop and i cant wait to get it set up and try a few things.
let me know if i can help with some scroll saw work for ya but give me some time to practice lol.

kendall


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, and glad to hear that Kendall, let me know how she runs. It looked real nice. An older fella in SF here who showed me how to use a scroll saw had a Hegner and I really thought it was a nice tool.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice lamp. I love the walnut and stained glass mix. You're obviously going to be Mom's favorite for a while. Great Job!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Excellent work. My wife and I were just looking at some of these style lamps yesterday. We decided I'd build the lamp and she'd do the glass work... we'll see if it actually happens though


----------

